# How to Build a Home Theater with Vividstorm Screen and Laser UST Projector?



## VSKP2004 (Oct 25, 2021)

Hi, there!
I am going to build a home Theater.
I am looking at VAVA laser UST projector and Vividstorm screen recently.
I saw a lot of review video about Vividstorm screen on Youtube.
The introduction is quite good, the picture is clear and Vivid.
I saw there are sell on Amazon and Alibaba and some other shop.
Is there anybody who buy it from China directly?
Do you have experience to share?
Thank you!


----------



## saizui (Nov 15, 2021)

XGIMI recently released a new 4K laser projector called AURA,
and it looks like it has good quality and good color contrast from YouTube videos.
And the price is right.
I plan to use the VIVISTORM ultra short focus anti-light floor screen with the XGIMI AURA.


----------



## VSKP2004 (Oct 25, 2021)

saizui said:


> XGIMI recently released a new 4K laser projector called AURA,
> and it looks like it has good quality and good color contrast from YouTube videos.
> And the price is right.
> I plan to use the VIVISTORM ultra short focus anti-light floor screen with the XGIMI AURA.


ok, great!
Thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## SSI-Media (Nov 25, 2021)

VSKP2004 said:


> ok, great!
> Thank you for your suggestion.


if you have not yet purchased, consider their poor customer service. That's the reason
major retail sellers are not promoting the new Aura -- great value for the money at $2,499. BUT!!!!


----------



## octoboh11 (Dec 13, 2021)

In office we bought UST VAVA 
I really like it when after work we stay to watch football or basketball


----------

